# savage 220 20ga slug gun



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been hearing amazing things about these guns, 3/4'' groups at 100 yds, 3'' groups at 200 yds and more energy than a 45 70. I haven't shot one, does anyone have any experience with these.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

one of my friends purchased one last summer and he loves it. it takes the same scope base as a 110 . you have to use a long scope to use standard rings, if you try to put a short scope on it you will have to get a pair of extension rings so you can turn the front ring around to put the scope on. the only problem he has is when ever he sees a deer he is either driving in his car or its not deer gun season so he is yet to shoot one with it. but he has killed a lot of paper targets with it. he is using Remington Sabot slugs. he said it does shoot good groups.


----------



## TheStinger (Dec 10, 2012)

A friend of mine just got one for Christmas. He showed me his target with 3 shot 1" group at 120 yds. Two of the shots were in one hole. I took him on the Mosquito Creek youth hunt on Dec. 28 and he made a perfect shot on a big doe at 80 yds. I am very impressed with that gun, wish I had one.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought one this year and all I can say is its a tack driver at 150....I'm shooting 2 3/4" Remington accutips....unfortunately I didn't get to shoot a deer with it this year. You have to remember it's built off of a rifle platform.... Completely different than a field stock with a slug barrel. Awesome gun!


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I bought one in 2012 and scored my best buck yet at just over 100 yards,I love it.just make sure you match it with the right scope and mounts.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

I bought one this year. it shoots 1" groups at 100yds. with 2-3/4 lightfields and Nikon BDC scope. most accurate and consistant slug gun I've ever shot.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Savage recommends EGW mount and rings. I called them and they set me up with everything I needed. I also went with a Nikon pro staff BDC. EGW has outstanding customer service and I have had zero ejection issues with their set up. Highly recommend


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm shooting the 2 3/4 accutips also they grouped better for me than the 3"


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Same here on the 2 3/4....after I searched EVERYWHERE for the 3"!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

My Supervisor purchased a Savage 220 with the Nikon BDC and used the Remington Accutips. He tells the same story of 1 hole at 100 yards and similar accuracy at longer yardages.

He shot a doe at a stepped off 200 paces, with one shot and it dropped in its' tracks. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

We have raffled one off at Leetonia's Deer Expo for about 3 years. I didn't win one so I bought mine. I have not had a shot at a deer, but it is MOA at 100 yards. I have been shooting the 3" Federal with the Barnes bullet, but they are no longer available. I think I'll have to go with a 2 3/4" of some brand.

In my opinion this is the greatest improvement in slug guns since Ohio's first deer gun season. It's lightweight, accurate and the special recoil pad takes up a lot of the kick even with 3" shells. Now if some year a deer would walk by me during gun season.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

I have had one for three years. It is about a 1.5MOA at 100 gun for me with the Remington 3in Accu (Bought a whole case). Longest kill to date.....14yards!
Great gun, but you need to pull the bolt back with authority to insure a positive ejection of the spent round/cartridge.
I would recommend this firearm to any shooter with no reservation. Mine is caped with a Nikon Monarch 1.5-4.5 in Burris Xtreme rings on an EGW base (all torqued to spec with a Fat Wrench).
If memory serves correct there was an issue with the front scope mount base screw bottoming out before the screw was seated on some models. Start with the front scope mount base screw WITHOUT the mount, and count the revolutions to bottom out the mount screw into the bare action. THEN put on the mount and make sure it takes LESS screw revolutions to torque the mount to the action.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Just picked mine up today! Been wanting a new slug gun forever, everyone I spoke to said this gun was the one ! I'm up in the air on a scope, think I'm between a Leupold and Nikon!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I bought one before shotgun season. Shot a buck in michigan and ohio this year with it. Both deer dropped in thier tracks with a 2 3/4" remington accutip.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I was holding out for 3", but they are hard to find in the loads I want. I guess I'll sight my 220 in with 2 3/4" before next year.


----------

